# VirtualDub Audio (mp3 codec "fehlt"!)



## sPiNcH (4. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab ein Problem..ich habe mir das Tutorial über die Divx-Komprimierung in VirtualDub angesehen...hab mit full processing mode dann versucht den mp3-codec einzustellen..aber wieso kann ich nur bis zu 56kbit/s komprimieren? folgender screen...


----------



## -razzle- (22. Oktober 2004)

habe das selbe problem hat keiner ne lösung?

kann man den mp3 codec nochmal seperat installieren wenn ja woher bekomme ich ihn?


thx
-razzle-


----------



## 27b-6 (22. Oktober 2004)

Moin!

Du gucken hier


----------

